# Shimano Shoes



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking for a Shimano Road bike shoe,

What would you recommend? My budget is around $60 - $90.

Any ideas?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure why you're set on Shimano. Don't get me wrong, they make good shoes, but any maker will have a limited selection in your price range, so you may want to consider other brands as well. 

The R063 is a good basic shoe. I used them for three years, and replaced them with R105s. Also good shoes. You can find them at a good price at probikekit if you know your size. 
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?cat=Mens Road Shoes&START=0&LIMIT=45



vismitananda said:


> Anyone?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd head down your local LBS's and try a bunch on. Unless you are 100% sure that the Shimano shoes will fit your feet properly, then there is no reason to not try on other brands.

I stick with Shimano shoes because they fit my feet well. Sidi's, Diadora's, and several others don't feel right on my feet.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it true that Shimano shoes typically run smaller than other brands/mfgs.?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've found that Shimano run pretty close to other manufacturers. Pearl Izumi fit my feel well too. The ones I mentioned above - Sidi, Diadora, etc, fit length wise fine, just don't "feel" right.

Louis Garneau on the other hand run on the small side.


You gotta try them on. Just like regular shoes. They have to "feel" right.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

I don't really put much on the brand, as long as it fits to me I'm ready to go.

I had tried other brands such as Specialized and Exustar, and I found the same shoe size on that two. 

Maybe I should search more. Thanks.


----------

